

Health insurance exchange launched despite signs of serious problems - hga
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/health-insurance-exchange-launched-despite-signs-of-serious-problems/2013/10/21/161a3500-3a85-11e3-b6a9-da62c264f40e_story.html

======
hga
Specifically a test a few days before launch when " _It crashed after a
simulation in which just a few hundred people tried to log on simultaneously._
"

But the government bureaucrats and perhaps political appointees in HHS' CMMS,
which took on the role of integration including testing, evidently including
this level of testing, launched anyway, after which the site locked up shortly
after midnight....

